# Captain Spalding & Baby Firefly



## SweetnScary (Apr 4, 2011)

So my husband wants us to go as Captain Spalding and Baby Firefly for our annual Halloween Party. We are both huge Rob Zombie fans and so are more of our friends, but the Baby Firefly costume really isn't much of a stretch for me. I don't want to feel like I'm wearing just a super ripped up pair of jeans and a shirt carrying a gun (I already have long blonde hair and have even been told I look like her)... any one have any ideas to jazz it up a little?


----------



## MalmeyStudios (May 5, 2010)

what about the sparkly dress big hair and crazy makeup she dons for the talent show scene in house??


----------



## Medicrow (Sep 19, 2011)

nah thats a tuffy. not much you can do upsale the look on that you know? Unless you try and go with the final end scene and add some bullet holes,


----------



## Shannie-Boo (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm with MalmeyStudios on this one. I actually always thought the sparkly dress and black and white makeup from the talent show would be a great costume! Post pics if you do it.


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Use her costume from the end scene of House of 1000 Corpses or her cheerleader outfit...much better then her Devil's Rejects look


----------



## Dr. Satan (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm sure you can guess what character i am at my haunted hayride. So my friend is being captain spaulding. we got the clown suit online and were painting his face. its a pretty straight forward plan. Let me know if you need any help.


----------

